# The Rohrer's Rabbitry



## mistyjr (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello, How are you all doing today?? Here it is very cold and got an cold also, Yuk.
Well, Somebody told me to make an blog, Well Here I' am.

My name is Misty and I'm from Michigan USA, I been married for 3 years and 4 in Feb. I have 3 lovely children. Chaz Allen is 3 years old, Jocelyn Kay is 22 months old, And Evie Odessa Jane is 6 months old. 

I have a 1 year old Dobie girl name Sadie. 

On Saturday 5th of December, My aunt came down from Wisconsin and brung me a PUG female puppy and we went to the East Lansing Rabbit Show, And when we came back, She gave me 3 Dutch Bunnies. My aunt show's and breeds bunnies. So she told me i should get into it and do something fun. So here I am. I needed to d something and have an Hobby with my life. I need to get out instead being a stay home mom.
I used to raise bunnies when i was younger and always wanted to get my kids bunnies of them selves.

Our Bunnies....

1- 6 week old Blue Dutch Buck is named Spider-man, That my 3 year old son named. 
He could been a good show bunny, But we noticed that he's eyes are different. He haves one Blue and one brown eye. He separate him yesterday because I didnt want him to breed he's sister in couple weeks. 

1- 6 week old Black Dutch Doe. Her name is Elmo. Sister to Spider-man, She's smaller is size and haves more a fluffy to her. She's Show able, Nothing wrong with her, Just she's small, But that can change, She's still little and haves a lot of growing to do.

1- 10 week old Black Dutch Doe, Her name Is Cookie Monster, Jocelyn named her, because she loves the Elmo doll.. But she's with Elmo. She's not show able because her line on her back isn't straight. 

They are indoors for the winter, I do not know If I want to keep them indoors or outdoors yet, I have a Ferret Cage and I gave my Ferret to my aunt when she left to go back home to Wisconsin, They smell and and much cleaner then the Ferret, My husband said they can stay indoors because they are using the litter box and they do not stink. 

My 3 year old son is going to be showing one of the bunnies at 4-H in 2010, But this isn't showing, It's called a Children's Barn Yard, It's just mommies and babies. The mom haves to have babies, And that's all they do, He's to young to show right now, But it is a head start to start somewhere. I always wanted to show but my mother would never let me have a chance, So I am letting my kids have the chance that I never got. I love my animals to death. 

One day my Hubby came up to me and told me. You know what you are going to be a Bunny Mill. I told him he is crazy, But I know Rabbit's can have lots and lots of babies. 
But I do not abuse my animals. like all the puppy mills are.

Well. This is a start to start my blog, I hope that you enjoy.
Have a great day And have fun with your pets.

Thanks, Misty


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 10, 2009)

Kasumi the pug & Sadie the Dobie





Our bunnies


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice start to your blog! Cute doggies and of course adorable bunnies :biggrin2:


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 11, 2009)

Here are Photo's of my lovely children,





My 6 month old Daughter name Evie. 





My 21 month old Daughter name Jocelyn.





My 3 year old son name Chaz.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 11, 2009)

Here's our new addition to the family that came with the bunnies, Her name is Kasumi and she's a pug.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 11, 2009)

What a lovely family u have they are all so adorable. Your Dobie is beautiful!!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks Denise.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

Gosh, This other dog Forum that I am on, They told me i shouldn't have rabbits and my new pup because i have 3 kids and I'm young. Gosh, *mad*


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 13, 2009)

What is a blog for anybody??


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes the blog is for any body and u can write about things in your life of just post pics. Since this is a bunny forum that is where the main focus lies but I would take the time to look at other ppls blogs if you needed guidance, or are unclear of what to blog about. Hope this helps...


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 13, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> What a lovely family u have they are all so adorable. Your Dobie is beautiful!!!!


:yeahthat:


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks April


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 14, 2009)

I finally took pictures of the bunnies up close today..  I hope this is better..


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 14, 2009)

ALL THESE PICTURE'S ARE THE SMALLER BLACK DOE...


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 14, 2009)

THIS ONE HE HAVES ONE BLUE EYE.




AND THE BROWN EYE..




THESE PICTURE'S ARE ALL THE BLUE BUCK...


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 14, 2009)

THE BIGGER DOE PICTURE'S...


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 14, 2009)

:adorable:


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 14, 2009)

They r soooo cute


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks you 2...


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 18, 2009)

I have tooken a new picture today of me & one of my Doe's... My aunt wanted to see some pictures of her for showing so i did..


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 18, 2009)

Also I made myself my own Rabbitry Name, Its called Dutch Tulips Rabbitry..
Check it out!!!

http://dutchtulipsrabbitry.webs.com/


----------



## hln917 (Dec 19, 2009)

Cute name for the site. My fav color is purple too!


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks,, Helen!!!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 21, 2009)

Looking good!!


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 21, 2009)

People on forums are sometimes harsh...I'd LOVE to see what they say to me! People are rude...ignore it. You're doing great!


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 21, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> People on forums are sometimes harsh...I'd LOVE to see what they say to me! People are rude...ignore it. You're doing great!


I dont see nobody begin rude to me on here... I know the dog forum i am at are so mean and i stopped going to it.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 23, 2009)

My poor blue buck got hurt on Saturday night... My pug puppy was chasing him and he hurt hes leg.. I took him to the vets on Monday and he haves a "hairline fracture of tibia"


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 30, 2009)

How is Spider-Man doing?


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 30, 2009)

He's doing alot better,, He's trying to use hes foot more often, Yesterday I seen him scratching hes ear with hes foot but not 100% good scratch but it was a scratch, He's getting chunky with out no exercising, Just lays and eats and eats...


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 30, 2009)

I need to take more photos sometime this week..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 30, 2009)

has his foot straighten out? I would cut back on the pellets and give more hay tills he's better. It will hurt him more to be overweight then his leg wont get better.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 30, 2009)

No, He's foot is still the same.. But he's using it to scratch him self but that is all. The vet said hes holding hes foot like that because its in pain... I gave him a cup of pellets yesterday morning and hes still haves alot left. I gave him some alfafa tonight. But I will do that 2morrow morning. Give him alot of Hay.


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 30, 2009)

How is his foot today?

Btw, love ur blog


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

Is he getting pain meds? If he's not eating he's probably in pain.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 31, 2009)

I said before hes eatting alot.. No pain meds at all.. He dont need them and hes using hes foot to scratch and stuff...Hes in no pain and is acting very normal like nothing ever happened to him... Today he was running around in hes cage


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Nicole


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 3, 2010)

***NEWS***

My almost 2 year daughter Jocelyn, Had a really bad seizure today. This was the worst she had. I thought she was dead, She stopped breathing and she had them over 5-10 minutes. It was the scariest thing ever. Her eyes were wide open and saking, Her arms were out of control. She was breathing funny. It's hard living my life with fear.. I love my sweet loveable daughter to death and cant live with out her...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 3, 2010)

OMG that is really scary. How is she now?


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 3, 2010)

Omg...I couldn't imagine. That would be scary. Hope she's ok now.. :hug:


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 3, 2010)

She's doing good..But it is the scariest thing ever


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 3, 2010)

WOW that had to be the worst thing a mom could see. SO Sorry huni How is she doing??


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 3, 2010)

She's doing better.. It was the worst thing ever... Seeing your daughter cant control her body or anything... But Thank you all..


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 6, 2010)

We were at the doctors for 2 days for my 7 month old daughter,, Ran test after test. She haves to be on be on a breathing machine. And they are making an appointment to see a heart doctor.. She haves 2 holes in heart since shes been born. And it sounds huge and it should have closed by now. 
My other daughter is doing better now, But she thinks shes a monkey and climb on everything and anything.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh your having a rough start to the month. I hope your girls get better and I hope that Spider man is healing good as well


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank You Rebecca, Yes it is seems to get worse, But I know it will be okay... 

Spider-Man is doing Great.. He's been using hes foot more. Been Jumping around in hes cage, And running around. And using hes foot also.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 6, 2010)

WOW misty that wud have been terrible to spend time seeing your daughter like that...(((HUGS))) to u and your daughter!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Denise....


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope your girls are feeling better my husband was born with three holes in his heart.

He is a fine healthy 27 year old now even a prison guard. Just hope everything turns out ok for you and your beautiful girls


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 7, 2010)

Awww, Thank you so much


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 21, 2010)

Here are 2 new photo's of my children that we took in Dec 2009...


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh my god I would be so scared! Glad she is ok!


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 21, 2010)

yeah,,, its very scary even she is now on a feeding tube


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah..my brother is terminally ill so I know how you feel. But at least she is here, right? That is all that counts.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 22, 2010)

yup i have to agree,, But i will keep a prayer for your brother


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 22, 2010)

OMG your kids are so cute.
I love that pic of Evie


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Rebecca


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 22, 2010)

LOVE how cute your little beaners are!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Denise


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 15, 2010)

Misty, I was going to do pugs in my calendar, but thought I'd ask you to post a bunch of your pug photos as models.  

I'll stick to bunnies this week! I'll keep checking for pugs here though!!!

Minda


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes. I sure will do that for you.. I want a photo of my 1st boy that I put down in Feb 2009. He was hit by an snowmobile and was paralyzed. Thanks you so much..


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 22, 2010)

Here are photo's for Minda



















R.I.P MY BABY


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 22, 2010)

Here are some of my new pug puppy.
(Taken Today) She would not hold still.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 22, 2010)

I finished the ink...but it's still wet. Erasing it is smearing parts and making me very grouchy so I'm leaving it alone until tomorrow...pictures to come


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank You


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 23, 2010)

inkbouce::yes::bouquet::thanks::woohoo


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 23, 2010)

smudge smudge smudge....grumble grumble :grumpy: I was too impatient to wait to erase.

I'll color it tonight...


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank You... They are beautiful


----------

